# Flushing!!!



## pothead42010 (Dec 19, 2009)

i think i have salt build up or over toxicity in my ebb and flow system. how do i fulsh my sytem out or clean out the stuff that might be hurting them.


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Why do you say you think you have this problem? How far into growing/flowering are you? What nutes are you using and at what strength, and whats your PH?
> 
> to flush an ebb and flow just use plain PH balanced water for 24 hours then refill your res with fresh nutes...


:yeahthat:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

You may want to listen to Mindeye and Hamster

I am not a Ebb and flow grower but in what I have read and studied, when you need to flush a E&F system you need to run 3 times the amount of water in the resavor(sp?) over the root zones and if possible wipe clean all water ways with PLAIN PH"d water. Drain the res. wipe clean then fill with PLAIN PH'd water flood and let drain, change water and repeat. THIS is the way I understand to flush a E&F stytem you might want to wait til and grower that grows with 1 chimes in before you do any thing more than get plenty of water ready

Be safe good luck and GREEN MOJO to help your plants grow
eace:


----------



## pothead42010 (Dec 19, 2009)

i am using age old grow. my ppm were at a 1000 but i lowered them to 700-800 ppm. my ph is between 5.6 and 6.0. i dont know what week thier in i think around sixth week of flowering. ph balanced water is 7?


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

pothead, you sound new so I'll drop a little piece of advice for you, if you already know this then even better.

pH drift is important!  It is perfectly normal for your solution to drift from 5.8 to 6.5 and infact required by the plants for optimal uptake.  So don't freak out if you see it wandering and DON'T try to keep it at 5.8 ALL the time.


----------



## pothead42010 (Dec 23, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> PH balanced for Hydro is around 5.8.. Just use plain water thats PH balanced in your system.. Ive never used those nutes but I know they are designed for soil... If your wanting to go hydro-organic I would use Botanicare Pro or Bio Bizz... Age old has always seemed like it would be great for outdoor grows.. Just my 2 cents..


 
what about awesome blossoms? i have that for my flower


----------



## jonesman51 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have also used Clearex for flushing midway in the grow.

Using Rockwool cubes and slabs, I check the TDS in the solution as well as inside the slab (use a turkey baster to get the solution). They should match but if the slab is higher, you should flush.

If you overnute with Rockwool, the Rockwool can start to pull the nutes back from the plant. (forget what they call that.. a senior moment)

I have also used distilled water with a watering can, flushing each cube with a quart or so, every 2 or 3 hours. Replace solution as needed.

I hope this helps.

DJ


----------



## iamtd (Jan 3, 2010)

I grow in 4 inch net pots. I flush the root zone with 10 liters of ph balanced water per pot, every 2 weeks. Then let it run its course for 24 hours. After 24 hours, dump the water from the res. Refill, Nut, and then PH to 5.5.

td


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

When I flush I do NOT use pH adjusted water. The purpose of your flushing is to reduce the salt build up. I do NOT want my plants drinking/absorbing this high concentrations of unknown salts, this they would do if the flush water was pH adjusted. I use a higher pH water to flush with, this just washes away the salt without your plants absorbing/drinking these high levels of salts/nutes.


----------

